# 2004 Maxima didn't pass inspection



## Jzeratul (Apr 11, 2012)

133000 miles on a 2004 Nissan Maxima. Was quoted $3031 for all repairs needed for it to pass PA state inspection. I have no where near the funds to complete these repairs and the value on kbb.com for the trade in in fair condition was only slightly higher than $3100. It's actually in my father's name and he doesn't want to sell it. What options do I have? Here is the itemized list of parts needed and recommended.

Here is the itemized list of parts:

Plate lights $55.70, RF Headlamp $124.73, RF Fog light $73.41, RR Wheel Bearing $287.13, LR Tire $210.95, LF Strut $328.01, RF Sway bar link $70.66, hole in floor $363.25, Front pads and rotors $496.79, rear pads and rotors $465.89, Rear sway bar bushings $114.20, RR tire repair $19.95, recommend RF Strut $328.01, LF sway bar link $70.66


----------

